# ICS or Infinity?



## imnuts

*ICS or InfinityROM*​
*Should work be focused on finishing InfinityROM, or trying to get ICS to work?*

ICS35493.40%InfinityROM246.33%


----------



## imnuts

I have some free time over the next couple weeks, and I was initially going to spend that trying to get a source built kernel to work, and also updating InfinityROM. However, I'll put a poll up to see what people would rather have me work on. Should I try to get ICS booting/working, or should I work on finishing up the TSM Parts version of InfinityROM? Voting can continue, but I'll look at the results Monday and work on whatever people would rather see.


----------



## Rominucka

Ice Cream Sandwich. And for the first time I'd actually prefer stock AOSP.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## Fryguy101

I'd be thankful either way, but I'd lean towards ICS simply because at this point, we don't know if we'll ever see it any other way. (Hopefully Samsung will surprise us and actually treat it like the flagship phone it was)


----------



## AshG

To be frank, the possibility of a working port of ICS on this phone is the only thing that has kept me from selling it to buy a GNex. My 2 year upgrade is in April, but I'm so frustrated with Samsung's treatment of this phone (i.e. delayed Gingerbread, incomplete source code) and the low dev interest (you're all that's left now imnuts, pretty much) that I'm ready to hang it up and take the hit in extra cost.


----------



## Money Mike

I would say ICS because infinityROM is running really good on my charge already. The thought of a possible ICS port sounds really good.


----------



## pbshaver

I am ready to ditch this thing for a Bionic simply because it is currently receiving a CM9 work up. I would be stoked to see some ICS development and very thankful for all your hard work imnuts!

I am upgrade eligible but do not want to spend the extra cash for the GNex either.


----------



## Artdogg

Just got a Nexus for my son. Droid Charge for me. Would love to have ICS on the Charge but Infinity has been good to me.


----------



## pbshaver

Money Mike said:


> I would say ICS because infinityROM is running really good on my charge already. The thought of a possible ICS port sounds really good.


VERY TRUE!


----------



## jkat797

I would LOVE and very much aporeciate ics. infinity and is working great and I can deffinetley go a while with no updates knowing that I could possibly run ics on my phone!


----------



## Joshua

ICS.

I'm honestly perfectly happy with the point Infinity is at. I feel like porting ICS would allow you to subsequently start work on a version of Infinity based on ICS, anyway. (Which I'm assuming is what you'd want to do in the long term.)


----------



## imnuts

Working ICS long term would allow any AOSP based ROMs to work on the Charge, like CM9, and any other AOSP ROM that gets updated to the latest code.


----------



## fitti28

I am very happy with any work you do for us on the charge. Infinity is running well but for long term use I would love some ICS. I choose ICS this phone would rock with aosp

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason821

ICS all the way.


----------



## Reilly1812

ICS. Infinity works great. I don't have any of the issues so many people report. It's a really good phone that works, and kicks butt with all of the work done by the devs. It's your choice and either way we all still win. Thanks!


----------



## Cruiserdude

My vote goes to ICS for sure. Infinity works fine for me, while there are definitely a few issues (TiBu, running out of memory as any stock kernel seems to do when you have a good many apps, occasional hardboots when things get really busy), overall it works great and I can deal with what's there. While I'd love to see a nice source-built kernel, that would only go so far, and we'd still ultimately want ICS. That will decide whether this phone lives on to become a "classic" like other Droid phones seem to have done, or whether it essentially dries up once the Nexus gets cheap enough for the more frugal among us to switch.

I've played with a Nexus, and while it definitely was a nice device, I admit I wasn't wowed or anything. The screen doesn't blow you away, because we're used to such a great screen already. And while the hardware is definitely more powerful, it doesn't seem to make much of a difference in menu navigation and such, and opening apps still isn't instant, though it is a good bit faster. What I'm trying to say is that as great of a phone as it is, the Nexus doesn't really blow the Charge away hardware-wise. In fact, the average person would barely be able to tell the difference, if the software was the same. As much as I'd like one, I don't see it as being $300 better than my Charge, if only we had ICS. I like my SD slot, the slightly smaller size, and I've already got 2 extra batteries and a charger so there's no problems there. So again, the Nexus is a great device, but if my Charge had ICS on it, I honestly don't think I'd be that jealous.

So thanks so much for all your hard work imnuts, and I'm glad that you feel you can devote more time to dev'ing on the Charge for a bit, rather than jumping right into Nexus work like everyone else. I wish you the best of luck, and hope to be able to help you test. Thanks again!


----------



## andycharge

ICS no doubt. But obviously I'm more than happy with any type of development!


----------



## Adrialk

Happy to see continuing development.

My choice would be ICS for sure!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## martyr2k6

Imnuts: please don't think I'm being rude our trying to bite the proverbial hand that feeds, but while I loved the look and feel of the latest infinity ROM, many have experienced a serious host of problems, as well as I have with it. I am referencing the hot boots, the rebooting issues, the lag, not to mention the problems with TiB.

I can certainly NOT do a better job, and I have no doubt that these issues are being addressed...at the same time, I wonder if, because its essentially a different platform, of these problems would carry over to an ICS build?

Your work is greatly appreciated, and maybe I have been doing something wrong with each of your releases, but I wanted to share these concerns as I have never been able to really use your work sure to these issues...

Again, please don't think I am bashing or complaining, because we need the dev love on this phone...


----------



## rvpartsguy

Definitely ICS...... thanks Imnuts for continuing to work on the Charge


----------



## eliteguard32

ICS would be incredible. Thank you so much for your continued support. It is greatly appreciated by everyone.


----------



## Dance Pony

Did we get an ril? Did it come with nexus.. I heard b there radios were similar.. And I vote ics for sure.. I love your work with infinity.. But ics =win thank you so much for your work and continuing to support the charge


----------



## AshG

Ok, it's challenge time.

I've got $20 set aside for Imnuts if ICS makes it over. Not much by itself, but I'd love a few of you to match it. Let's take care of him for his hard work.

Who's with me?


----------



## Innocencio

you got a really good solid build on infinity, 'nuts. that'll tide us over for a good long time. i say go for the ice cream sandwich!


----------



## xlehmannx

My vote is for ics! Thanks imnuts


----------



## STLRampage

AshG said:


> Ok, it's challenge time.
> 
> I've got $20 set aside for Imnuts if ICS makes it over. Not much by itself, but I'd love a few of you to match it. Let's take care of him for his hard work.
> 
> Who's with me?


Put me down for a $20 spot for working ICS. I had it running on my Wife's Captivate for a few weeks and it was pretty sweet.


----------



## nuggsfan9

AshG said:


> Ok, it's challenge time.
> 
> I've got $20 set aside for Imnuts if ICS makes it over. Not much by itself, but I'd love a few of you to match it. Let's take care of him for his hard work.
> 
> Who's with me?


Im game with a $20 donation to get ICS working on the charge..


----------



## Endless2232

I'll be the guy that votes for the kernel.


----------



## chiahead52

I am pretty sure he is not asking for any money. I am not sure if this sort of thing is an insult or a good thing to do for a dev. This is my first smart phone so I am not sure. Either way I am good for $20 for a working ICS


----------



## tsmith.ks

I'm down for $20 bucks if you can can get ICS running smoothly on the Charge with full functionality. As of my post that makes the committed amount $100 bones.

With all my reading the last few weeks I kept hearing people say it's impossible to do, we need IRL. But I fully admit that my noob tushy knows exactly squat about what is needed and what a determined skilled dev can accomplish. Hell, I don't even know what IRL is to begin with.

As far as Infinity goes I haven't tried it yet. I was really wanting to wait one more update before I bit the bullet and rooted my phone and installed your Rom. I figured it would be safer for me since it seems some people have issues. But you seem to have a fair amount saying that they have no issues what so ever minus the TiBu issue which I think you said is on that Dev's shoulder for some reason (to much reading lately, I can't remember what you said.) I digress though, what I'm trying to say is I will quit being a puss and load Infinity tomorrow.

Thanks for the work imnuts, I really do appreciate the fact that your trying to make our phone more useful and pleasing to the eye.


----------



## AshG

chiahead52 said:


> I am pretty sure he is not asking for any money. I am not sure if this sort of thing is an insult or a good thing to do for a dev. This is my first smart phone so I am not sure. Either way I am good for $20 for a working ICS


He hasn't asked, but I'm definitely offering. Most of these devs have full time jobs and make sacrifices of personal time on the side to keep our phones up to date with the latest possible offering. It's quite acceptable for users/fans to tip their devs, and the fact that I've not once seen Imnuts pander for money like some of the other devs for other phones makes me confident it's the right thing to do. Think of it as buying a cool guy a couple beers for helping you out occasionally. It's a labor of love, and he's here of his own volition.

And good choice for your first smart phone. The Charge is my 5th smartphone (2nd Android) and has so far been my favorite of the lot.


----------



## tsmith.ks

AshG said:


> He hasn't asked, but I'm definitely offering. Most of these devs have full time jobs and make sacrifices of personal time on the side to keep our phones up to date with the latest possible offering. It's quite acceptable for users/fans to tip their devs, and the fact that I've not once seen Imnuts pander for money like some of the other devs for other phones makes me confident it's the right thing to do. Think of it as buying a cool guy a couple beers for helping you out occasionally. It's a labor of love, and he's here of his own volition.
> 
> And good choice for your first smart phone. The Charge is my 5th smartphone (2nd Android) and has so far been my favorite of the lot.


+1

The way I see it is like this. This is a hobby for imnuts. He is doing something he likes. He is also pushing the boundaries of what Samsung (and/or Verizon) thinks our phone should be able to do. Which in turn I benefit from. If he makes my favorite toy even better in my eyes while giving me the most up to date Android OS... That is well worth 20 bucks to me. I don't see imnuts doing this to make money off of us, I am just saying "hey man, thanks for taking the time out of your schedule and doing something cool for us. here's some dough to show you I appreciate it".


----------



## empty_skull

I voted for ICS. If we can get that or even not I'll be with the charge at least another year and a half. So in the end it would be appreciated by me either way.

I would like to take the time to say thank you for your work on what you've done in the Dev community. I know it must be frustrating to basically customize the software for your phone, share it with the community then get 1 or 2 ungrateful chumps that complain. There was one particular person in another thread that really ticked me off with this attitude. I wanted to respond but a mod had already posted for folks to calm down and I didn't want to further flame the situation.

So either way thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## outsider2011

Definetly ICS PLEASE! Oh and count me in for 30$!


----------



## coreysr

While I would love ICS, I would prefer to see you continue to improve on your master piece, infinity.


----------



## hvc1911

I would love to get ICS on this phone, however, I think that you should only work on it if it is a realistic goal. I don't know all that goes in to such an undertaking, but it seems like it would be a pretty daunting task to say the least. I would be happy running infinity and one of your great kernels. However, if you think it is doable, I will gladly throw another 20 bones in the pot!


----------



## electron

ICS all the way. I'm sure that, with a little GPU overclock (which is a kernel thing, I know...) , it can fly on our phones ;-)

Imnuts, you are a gentleman and a scholar, and we appreciate what you do!


----------



## Deeked

Well folks, I'm not waiting. I just sent $50 for everything done and for what could possibly come.

Thanks imnuts


----------



## MidnightNinja

First off Imnuts, thank you for sticking with this phone, and continuing to develop for it. The answer to this question is hard for me to answer, because either way, my phone is going to be running better for the next 1.5 years. As of right now, I've been running infinity since november, and it is still awesome. But I also think it would be cool to have a working ICS build.

So I guess I'm going with Infinity. It's an awesome rom, and anything else I've run hasn't even come close to it.

Thanks again Imnuts!


----------



## imnuts

There are two things here. If I, or anyone else can get ICS at least started and booting, that sets a base for others to come in and start fixing, or helping with any issues that are found, and I'm sure there will be plenty of issues. It looks like a landslide vote, so I may get some of it setup tomorrow. Just so people are aware, the Nexus uses almost the same LTE chip as the Charge, the chip number only varies by 1, and it looks like some of the other hardware, minus ram and cpu, are similar as well. Hopefully this helps make things a little bit easier, but one won't know until they try.


----------



## a2frankw

AshG said:


> Ok, it's challenge time.
> 
> I've got 20 set aside for Imnuts if ICS makes it over. Not much by itself, but I'd love a few of you to match it. Let's take care of him for his hard work.
> 
> Who's with me?


Count me in!


----------



## electron

imnuts said:


> There are two things here. If I, or anyone else can get ICS at least started and booting, that sets a base for others to come in and start fixing, or helping with any issues that are found, and I'm sure there will be plenty of issues. It looks like a landslide vote, so I may get some of it setup tomorrow. Just so people are aware, the Nexus uses almost the same LTE chip as the Charge, the chip number only varies by 1, and it looks like some of the other hardware, minus ram and cpu, are similar as well. Hopefully this helps make things a little bit easier, but one won't know until they try.


I remember seeing the similarities in the LTE chips, and hoping it would be the case. Glad to see that it is!
Even the GPU is the same, its just clocked much faster in the GN ( is it possible for the GPU in the charge to match those higher clock speeds? I remember hearing that GPU overclock could mess with the bus spead, but I'm not sure).
Anyway, good luck with ICS! If need help, please let me know, I'd be glad to be of assistence!


----------



## trparky

I say... work on the kernel. I figure that's going to take less time than trying to compile Ice Cream Sandwich.

Besides... you have to have a pretty beefy machine to even think about compiling Ice Cream Sandwich. Last I heard you need 16 GBs of RAM to even think about starting to compile the beast and we're not even talking about the base OS yet, I'd say more like 20 GBs of RAM. And not to mention that you'd need a processor that can handle a shit-ton of threads so I'm thinking... Intel Core i7? Yeah... it's going to get mighty expensive for imnuts to even begin compiling Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## bageloid

I could donate some RAM to the cause.


----------



## jlehman

I agree on ICS as well. Infinity works perfectly fine as is. Yes things could always be better but why fix whats not broke.


----------



## number1kgfan

If the Droid Charge ran ICS, that would be the best Christmas gift ever!


----------



## dSlice

number1kgfan said:


> If the Droid Charge ran ICS, that would be the best Christmas gift ever!


Thumbs up to that!


----------



## diabetesman

Ics would be nice and if we get a working version I'm down to donate also.


----------



## diabetesman

Ics would be nice and if we get a working version I'm down to donate also.


----------



## glsteve

Ill throw 20 down.


----------



## jrock7885

Even tho I just got the nexus I am still holding on to my charge for a bright future so I'm going to say ICS and thank you imnuts for keeping our charge community alive.


----------



## hvc1911

edit: Actually it doesn't look too demanding hardware wise. http://www.freeyourandroid.com/guide/compile-ics.


----------



## number1kgfan

AshG said:


> Ok, it's challenge time.
> 
> I've got $20 set aside for Imnuts if ICS makes it over. Not much by itself, but I'd love a few of you to match it. Let's take care of him for his hard work.
> 
> Who's with me?


I'm with you. Al least $20 (probably more) from me to imnuts guaranteed if ICS comes to the Charge and works well. ICS on the Charge would just be incredible.


----------



## neyenlives

current 2.3.6 based roms are all pretty solid, i voted to move on to ICS, it's the new "starting point" for devices to come


----------



## Geerboy

ICS.....anything that gets us off of a Samsung rom....aosp would be amazing on this phone....like imnuts said....CM9 or antithetical working port is the goal for any of us I'm sure

Me....I want to take whatever road that could possibly get me on MIUI....just my preference

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshua

So, maybe I'm just being cynical, but...

I see this idea of donating $20 if/when ICS is delivered. Seems a few people have jumped on the bandwagon. However, in all my days, I can't count the number of times people have said that they'd do X for Y after Z was delivered only to bail on X and Y when they got what they wanted. My guess is that if imnuts had a nickel for everytime someone said they were going to donate to him and subsequently didn't, he'd had quite a few more nickels than he presently does.

So, here's a concept that works: imnuts has already done more for us than we really deserve and I'd say the vast majority have shown no form of monetary appreciation. So, rather than wait for him to put the ice cream icing on the cake he's already baked us, why not just show him some love now? If you're all about the $20 thing, then why not give $10 now and $10 when ICS is delivered? At least then he can buy himself some drinks while he's working which, to be honest, is when you usually need them anyway. And don't bother pulling that "Yeah, I'm a little short this week, bro. Next week fo' sho'." line because, honestly, if you don't have $10 available to you, your outlook isn't looking bright.

In any case, I put my money where my mouth is. $10 donation made. I encourage you to do the same.


----------



## outsider2011

Joshua said:


> So, maybe I'm just being cynical, but...
> 
> I see this idea of donating 20 if/when ICS is delivered. Seems a few people have jumped on the bandwagon. However, in all my days, I can't count the number of times people have said that they'd do X for Y after Z was delivered only to bail on X and Y when they got what they wanted. My guess is that if imnuts had a nickel for everytime someone said they were going to donate to him and subsequently didn't, he'd had quite a few more nickels than he presently does.
> 
> So, here's a concept that works: imnuts has already done more for us than we really deserve and I'd say the vast majority have shown no form of monetary appreciation. So, rather than wait for him to put the ice cream icing on the cake he's already baked us, why not just show him some love now? If you're all about the 20 thing, then why not give 10 now and 10 when ICS is delivered? At least then he can buy himself some drinks while he's working which, to be honest, is when you usually need them anyway. And don't bother pulling that "Yeah, I'm a little short this week, bro. Next week fo' sho'." line because, honestly, if you don't have 10 available to you, your outlook isn't looking bright.
> 
> In any case, I put my money where my mouth is. 10 donation made. I encourage you to do the same.


And you just kinda brought down the mood here.


----------



## martyr2k6

I'll also throw in some dough as soon as Imnuts graces us with frozen novelties... ICS is where my vote is... And he's right, better long term support beings as everyone no longer cares about gingerbread.

I have a buddy who has a captivate with ICS and its eating me up inside. I have the desire yo learn how to dev but I literally need to work on it with someone who already knows what they are doing... I would pay 500 bucks to someone willing to have me shadow them.


----------



## Phaze08

In my opinion, infinity is great, especially since gummy is outdated but who doesn't want the new awesome build of android from Google that has tons and tons of new stuff?


----------



## jdpeters79

I would happily donate for ICS







even the incomplete versions on fascinate were cool


----------



## AshG

Joshua said:


> In any case, I put my money where my mouth is. $10 donation made. I encourage you to do the same.


Good points made. I just put my money where my mouth is and sent along the full amount. If he gets ICS to work, cool. If not, cool. And if anyone decides to go KingWaffle on the situation I'll be more than glad to show them the door.


----------



## neyenlives

AshG said:


> Good points made. I just put my money where my mouth is and sent along the full amount. If he gets ICS to work, cool. If not, cool. And if anyone decides to go KingWaffle on the situation I'll be more than glad to show them the door.


i googled King Waffle and still don't get the reference


----------



## trparky

I heard the 16 GB RAM thing on Slashdot. Something about the massive amounts of optimization requires a shit-ton of RAM to do it.


----------



## Reilly1812

AshG said:


> Ok, it's challenge time.
> 
> I've got 20 set aside for Imnuts if ICS makes it over. Not much by itself, but I'd love a few of you to match it. Let's take care of him for his hard work.
> 
> Who's with me?


I'm in. He may not be asking for it but it's one good way to show your appreciation for his efforts and dedication. Installed a custom rom after 2+ months reading and digesting as much as I could. Evaluating who knew what they were talking about and who did not, especially when the answers offered varied. Laughed when reading XDA posts about pumpkin and poop when the web site itself sported the same color scheme. Incredulous when the devs get badgered about the most inane stuff.

It's very easy to click "like" or to quickly/mindlessly type "thanks"; something for nothing. I'm happy to put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## AshG

neyenlives said:


> i googled King Waffle and still don't get the reference


I'll just say that there are some people elsewhere who are neither appreciative nor understanding when it comes to Imnuts' work. If they don't get their way in their time frame and in the manner they deem most appropriate they make sure everyone else suffers. And since these ROMs are labors of love by enthusiasts - especially when the phone is shadowed by its much cooler and more popular big brother - we need every warm body we can contributing to the cause and none running off the talent.

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## dSlice

ICS


----------



## Rominucka

OK maybe an admin or mod can get involved and make it so that if you say you're gonna donate and don't then you're perma banned.

Of course stipulations and logistics are in need...

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## martyr2k6

AshG said:


> I'll just say that there are some people elsewhere who are neither appreciative nor understanding when it comes to Imnuts' work. If they don't get their way in their time frame and in the manner they deem most appropriate they make sure everyone else suffers. And since these ROMs are labors of love by enthusiasts - especially when the phone is shadowed by its much cooler and more popular big brother - we need every warm body we can contributing to the cause and none running off the talent.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled thread.


The reference to "KingWaffle" came from a poster in the Infinity ROM thread who basically went postal and attacked Imnuts and other in the room for "not helping him or others that shared his problems"....


----------



## bopontana

As long as it's not poo brown, I'll use whatever... But ICS would be cool.


----------



## kvswim

I'm gonna go with ICS as well, my friend. Infinity is a VERY good holdover in the meantime, and in my opinion, the best ROM we have right now. I'm okay with a quarter-working TSM if that means ICS in the future, especially since I have had none of the TiBu or hotboots everyone is "complaining" about.

imnuts, you do a great job for this phone. You might as well BE samsung.

Also, if you ever need a computer built, I'm your man. I'll do it, no labor charge, because it's what I love to do (and I'd be helping out a dev! )


----------



## tezjet

Wanted to say thankyou and express my appreciation for all the work Imnuts does. I would love to see ICS and AOSP pushed onto this phone.

I followed in the footsteps as a above poster and donated $10 now to show appreciation for all hard work in the past, and am willing to donate another $20 if we see ICS on this beast.

Thanks!


----------



## Droidianslip

Here is a question, is the Charge capable of running ICS efficiently from a hardware point of view. You always hear xx OS will run in such and such configuration. Usually that is the minimum it takes to make the system boot. So while the Charge does have a fast processor does it have enough space to run what obviously has to be a larger and more complex OS?

I voted to finish Infinity. If the Charge is capable of running ICS as fluidly as the Charge is running Infinity, than I would change my vote.

I've contributed and will continue to do so


----------



## kvswim

Droidianslip said:


> Here is a question, is the Charge capable of running ICS efficiently from a hardware point of view. You always hear xx OS will run in such and such configuration. Usually that is the minimum it takes to make the system boot. So while the Charge does have a fast processor does it have enough space to run what obviously has to be a larger and more complex OS?
> 
> I voted to finish Infinity. If the Charge is capable of running ICS as fluidly as the Charge is running Infinity, than I would change my vote.
> 
> I've contributed and will continue to do so


The hardware is definitely powerful enough. It runs on both the Galaxy Tab (without hardware acceleration for now, but is still acceptably smooth) and on the Fascinate.


----------



## m0unds

trparky said:


> I heard the 16 GB RAM thing on Slashdot. Something about the massive amounts of optimization requires a shit-ton of RAM to do it.


16+GB of RAM is to keep from swapping stuff as much as possible when you compile. it's not necessary, it'll just be much faster with more ram than with less as the source will be cached in ram vs from disk.

one of AOSP's engineers said he'd consider 16GB to be the minimum, but "operations with less benefit from an SSD" - e.g. reading from an SSD is the next best thing to reading it from RAM.


----------



## rsims26

I would love ICS. However, that could be a long process. I had a problem with my phone and had to flash stock froyo. I then took the ota and decided to give it a whirl for a few days. I'm astonished at the speed and snapiness of this stock rom. With that said, if the kernel code can be cracked I know imnuts can make the Charge scream. My vote is the kernel after seeing what this phone has the potential of doing.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## RWNube

$20 sent. Thank you for your development on the Charge.
I'm pretty happy with the Charge as it is thanks to Imnuts, Kejar, Danalo, Supercurio, Imoseyon and others. I will be sticking with the Charge for at least another 14 months (maybe more depending on how the Galaxy S 3 works out.) The Charge will still find use after that as a media player and audio player thanks to Voodoo Sound.
If I were to choose the direction of possible development, I suggest that ICS would be more future-proof and opens some possibilities. In particular, the PPTP VPN client actually works on ICS. I tested PPTP on the Galaxy Nexus in the Verizon store- I was able to connect, pass VPN traffic, and browse the web simultaneously. PPTP on Froyo and Gingerbread is largely worthless to me at this time because I can't get it to work properly with my PPTP Server. I don't like the pentile display of the Nexus- I can still notice it even though it is less pronounced than other AMOLED displays (The Razr's display is especially annoying.)
ICS would be great, but the primary functionality of ICS that I would like at this time is the VPN client. ICS sandwich itself didn't really impress me much, but I'm sure it has great potential.
Thanks again Imnuts!
P.S. I can donate my CPU time to compiling stuff- Core i7 @ 4.6GHz


----------



## Mrmidnight

I would like ICS, both on the Charge and in my stomach


----------



## codelinx

Ics because of the lack of software development the Ics development around the community might give us some help with dev support. The infinity rom has been good. I have experienced somevsandom reboots though, so but that might be my phone and not software as I haven't seen it anywhere else. Ics already had a launcher that improved the current Ics launcher functionality. Infinity is great, but but as a tech junky the latest and greatest is always nice, but keep up the great work. I am going to start learning how to develop as well due to the small pool of developers, and so maybe I can give back and not just leech. I just need to rummage around on winter break feverishly.

4G LTE Tapatalked


----------



## SuperJon

"For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow.....which nobody can deny" You are the man, imnuts, no matter what happens. Donation on the way!


----------



## Togadood

Thanks for your continuous work on the Charge, imnuts. Infinity tsm is working fine for me on 2.3.6, I vote for ICS.


----------



## 0195311

ICS, no question. If you got this done, you would be just as much a savior to the Charge as cvpcs was to the DX!


----------



## scarygood536

This is good news. I appreciate you're hard work. This is good in the fact less experienced devs and devs with less time might start to jump on the charge once the dirty work is done. If this will lead to more roms, by all mean take the charge by the horns


----------



## imnuts

The Charge can run ICS. It is "working" on the Fascinate, and that shares the same basic device layout. As for the GPU side, we can use the stuff from the Nexus S. I talked to jt1134 about it a little today, and we may be able to get to work fixing stuff as soon as a booting ICS kernel is hacked together. And thanks to everyone that sent $ my way this weekend. Really unexpected, and you gave my notification LED a workout









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## neyenlives

imnuts said:


> The Charge can run ICS. It is "working" on the Fascinate, and that shares the same basic device layout. As for the GPU side, we can use the stuff from the Nexus S. I talked to jt1134 about it a little today, and we may be able to get to work fixing stuff as soon as a booting ICS kernel is hacked together. And thanks to everyone that sent $ my way this weekend. Really unexpected, and you gave my notification LED a workout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


well, i have another 6 months at least with this device, so i can pledge some more cash once i get my student loan refund







. I am glad my donations from the Fascinate days ended up working out, good news all around!


----------



## rabbert.klein

Although I've sold my Droid Charge because I hate TouchWiz so much I'd still like to see a working ASOP rom for my girlfriend's phone. Infinity is running great in it's current state anyway.


----------



## Rominucka

Hey is it possible for the on screen buttons not to be there? They're not really needed.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## neyenlives

Rominucka said:


> Hey is it possible for the on screen buttons not to be there? They're not really needed.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


I've been running the ICS launcher and found myself still using the hardware buttons most of the time. The home button is redundant, the back button as well, the only button of use is the "recently opened" button.


----------



## andrewjt19

Ics bro. Thanks for your work and constant dedication to the charge community... That says alot especially since most of the other devs have left without any notice.... InfinityROM rocks but Ics would be much better.... Thanks already in advance.


----------



## Dance Pony

Rominucka said:


> Hey is it possible for the on screen buttons not to be there? They're not really needed.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


this would be sweet.. But I'll take whatever


----------



## imnuts

Buttons don't show up on-screen for phones that have physical buttons. Also, I think this is the thread that I saw about build specs. While the min specs for building are up there, they are recommended specs. My system here still works, though it does take a long time to do the initial build, or any build after a make clobber, but it still builds just fine


----------



## timgt

I voted for ICS because after owning a nexus for a few days, I love the OS but the phone itself is going back to verizon due to lack of signal and also the sound sucks after having wolfson dac with voodoo sound on the charge. In addition I actually prefer the super amoled plus screen and the charge just feels better in the hand.


----------



## ezas

Donation sent for work done and for undertaking ICS for the Charge

Infinity is really a good ROM. Except for TiBu it's been good for me. I've had one hot boot that was many days ago. Battery life is ok (not great, not bad). My setup is pretty simple. I have Fugu tweaks installed and I have TW4 frozen on non-TSM 12/11

I would like to make the case for an update to Infinity just to fix the contacts fields being hard to read when editing. As far as im concerned everything else can stay the same, lock screen, etc.


----------



## wickedone

Would this be ICS in the form of CM9 or your own port. Either way, I'd love to see my "flagship" phone get an upgrade.

Thanks for all of your work. Without you I'd be stuck with the poo (both color and product) that comes out of the box on this phone.


----------



## indyssee

SuperJon said:


> "For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good fellow.....which nobody can deny" You are the man, imnuts, no matter what happens. Donation on the way!


I second that. I was going to wait to see if ICS would happen but then thought about what imnuts has already done and went ahead and donated.

Remember that imnuts has given us the tri-fecta of charge development: CWRs, kernals, and ROMs. At any given time I have at least been using one his releases of those 3 and, currently, am using all 3.

Thanks for all the great work!


----------



## jdunne

imnuts said:


> Buttons don't show up on-screen for phones that have physical buttons. Also, I think this is the thread that I saw about build specs. While the min specs for building are up there, they are recommended specs. My system here still works, though it does take a long time to do the initial build, or any build after a make clobber, but it still builds just fine


How much ram are you sitting on? I have two sticks of 2GB DDR3 sitting around the house that I don't mind shippin if it will help you out. Just get back to me today so I can grab them. (going on leave today)


----------



## Sdeph5200

Imnuts, thank you for all your hard work you are amazing. If you need spare cpu power for compiling let me know, my i7 860 with 8gigs of ram just sits at home all day doing nothing while I'm at work.


----------



## Michael Ray

Just wondering how much work is involved to get the Statusbar section of TSM to work?


----------



## ZeppelinJ0

So is the RIL source released for Nexus?


----------



## tezjet

ZeppelinJ0 said:


> So is the RIL source released for Nexus?


yes. but from my understanding the biggest thing holding us back from doing any testing is a built from source working kernel.


----------



## ZeppelinJ0

tezjet said:


> yes. but from my understanding the biggest thing holding us back from doing any testing is a built from source working kernel.


Don't do we have the EP4D source code though? Or is it just a matter of developing the kernel from that source first?


----------



## tezjet

ZeppelinJ0 said:


> Don't do we have the EP4D source code though? Or is it just a matter of developing the kernel from that source first?


The source posted by samsung compiles, but due to a bad config file, will not post past the sammy screen. People are attempting to contact sammy, but are being denied pretty hard. Hopefully after some major testing, imnuts can figure it out, but it will take time


----------



## blarrick

i think it was obvious when posting this poll that the majority of people were going to choose ICS because everyone wants the latest and greatest operating system.

i voted for Infinity simply because it wouldn't consume as much time as trying to get that RIL working and since Infinity is pretty much the only ROM/kernel we have right now i dont want to see development on it stopped for an ICS port that would most likely take months to get working(with data at least).


----------



## Michael Ray

blarrick said:


> i think it was obvious when posting this poll that the majority of people were going to choose ICS because everyone wants the latest and greatest operating system.
> 
> i voted for Infinity simply because it wouldn't consume as much time as trying to get that RIL working and since Infinity is pretty much the only ROM/kernel we have right now i dont want to see development on it stopped for an ICS port that would most likely take months to get working(with data at least).


I agree.

I would love to have ICS also but I think the time would be better spent finishing up Infinity. Think about the time and amount of work that will need to go into ICS. Lets be real, do we want imnuts spending all the vacation time on getting us something new. NO! How about getting some Infinity work done and letting him spend some vacation time with family also. I'm sure what ever he decides will piss some off, so its kind of a lose lose for him and that is a shame.

imnuts have a great vacation and holiday and spend some time with your family.


----------



## bageloid

Yeah but source for the gnexus RIL was released, and its almost the same version chip as the charge, just model number is incremented. We get that working and it opens up the doors for all sorts of custom roms.


----------



## Money Mike

I don't believe that imnuts would try to port ics if he felt it was wasting his time. I think that it could possibly save time actually. I haven't talked to imnuts but I assume his ultimate goal is not to port ics but instead to create an infinity ROM based on ics. Why continue putting work into gingerbread infinity when you could get a ics infinity going?


----------



## mowbray1

I really don't care what Imnuts decides to do..I am with him ir-regardless as to what he does. i have never had any problems with his roms in anyway.. I might get bored staying with one but lets all face facts, we bought a ph 1stly and 2ndly we get a mini computer and his roms have never shut down mid-stream nor have they acted wierdly while in use ,, they are always stable, if one will follow direct directions..
so Imnuts You Go with whatever you feel you want to and i will have yer rom on my charge as soon as i can get to it. a personal thanks for your time and efforts is due so Thanks for what you do..


----------



## mowbray1

_I noticed ICS by immuffs but not indorced by imnuts so i stired clear and will wait on Imnuts.._


----------



## Wildcat12

I would love it if you could get ICS working. I had it on my Fascinate and it ran smoothly, however job upgraded me to the Charge and so far I am little bummed with it


----------



## armyjeffries

0195311 said:


> ICS, no question. If you got this done, you would be just as much a savior to the Charge as cvpcs was to the DX!


+1 and anyone coming from a DX (like I) remembers that cvpcs's breakthrough came way after everyone thought the development path had come to an end.


----------



## Cookemandan

ICS and I will root this beast all over again! GB left me to winder if it was actually an update!


----------



## Cruiserdude

Money Mike said:


> I don't believe that imnuts would try to port ics if he felt it was wasting his time. I think that it could possibly save time actually. I haven't talked to imnuts but I assume his ultimate goal is not to port ics but instead to create an infinity ROM based on ics. Why continue putting work into gingerbread infinity when you could get a ics infinity going?


Well, I don't wanna speak for him, but he himself has already made it clear that having an AOSP base allows us to run pretty much anything. Most of his history is in kernel development, his ROM is just something he made a few months back as a simple clean rom with his preferred tweaks in response to the other more customized, and less stable, options. It has since become the best ROM out there for our phones, as it is simple, straightforward, and mildly tweaked rather than hacked to pieces and not put back together properly. But ICS would be huge, and would more than accomplish everything Infinity aims for. Again, not to speak for him, and I would certainly welcome an Infinity version of ICS, but having that AOSP ICS base would open the doors for CM9, and all the perfection, simplicity, and customization that we could want. I can, however, see Infinity becoming a nice theme or even fork for CM9 in the future if the port is successful.

Anyway, I appreciate all his past work, and am excited about his future projects. It appears that he's already made his decision, and the community has made its wishes fairly clear, so I'm not sure there's much purpose in further debate about which we'd prefer him to work on.


----------



## Birthofahero

Cruiserdude said:


> Well, I don't wanna speak for him, but he himself has already made it clear that having an AOSP base allows us to run pretty much anything. Most of his history is in kernel development, his ROM is just something he made a few months back as a simple clean rom with his preferred tweaks in response to the other more customized, and less stable, options. It has since become the best ROM out there for our phones, as it is simple, straightforward, and mildly tweaked rather than hacked to pieces and not put back together properly. But ICS would be huge, and would more than accomplish everything Infinity aims for. Again, not to speak for him, and I would certainly welcome an Infinity version of ICS, but having that AOSP ICS base would open the doors for CM9, and all the perfection, simplicity, and customization that we could want. I can, however, see Infinity becoming a nice theme or even fork for CM9 in the future if the port is successful.
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate all his past work, and am excited about his future projects. It appears that he's already made his decision, and the community has made its wishes fairly clear, so I'm not sure there's much purpose in further debate about which we'd prefer him to work on.


This is good stuff. Exactly how I feel, just didn't know how to put it.


----------



## outsider2011

I just got my replacement in today and first thing i did was flash imnuts CWM and Infinity rom with tsm/ext4 and i gotta say..wooooooow! Great rom and cant wait for imnuts to start up with ICS! If he can make it glass smooth like this infinity rom then this will be epic!


----------



## electron

outsider2011 said:


> I just got my replacement in today and first thing i did was flash imnuts CWM and Infinity rom with tsm/ext4 and i gotta say..wooooooow! Great rom and cant wait for imnuts to start up with ICS! If he can make it glass smooth like this infinity rom then this will be epic!


Well, from a technical standpoint, a completed ICS ROM should be way faster than a GB ROM.
Anyway, imnuts, do what you feel is best. Either way, good luck, have fun, and have a great Christmas!


----------



## hvc1911

mshancock said:


> I agree.
> 
> I would love to have ICS also but I think the time would be better spent finishing up Infinity. Think about the time and amount of work that will need to go into ICS. Lets be real, do we want imnuts spending all the vacation time on getting us something new. NO! How about getting some Infinity work done and letting him spend some vacation time with family also. I'm sure what ever he decides will piss some off, so its kind of a lose lose for him and that is a shame.
> 
> imnuts have a great vacation and holiday and spend some time with your family.


A lose-lose? The majority of the community will be happy whether we see ICS or a new and improved infinity, so in that way its a win-win! Thats very glass empty of you MsHancock.


----------



## Sdeph5200

Yeah its definitely a win-win whenever someone puts some of their own time and effort into something like this for a community of users like us. The world needs more people like Imnuts, and Dalingrin (obviously i own a TP lol), and all the other dev's whose names I don't know that put their blood sweat and tears into something just for the sake of doing it and at the same time helping people like us.

That was more long-winded than I was meaning for it to be lol.


----------



## Michael Ray

hvc1911 said:


> A lose-lose? The majority of the community will be happy whether we see ICS or a new and improved infinity, so in that way its a win-win! Thats very glass empty of you MsHancock.


Yes the majoritywill but, you know as well as I do that there will be the cry babies. Besides that ws meant for imnuts not the users.

As far as my glass, well I never let it get empty. Thats why I got married


----------



## SparkyXI

Seriously, I'm running the latest Infinity version now, and it's excellent. Next logical step is ICS, imo.


----------



## rami98

I have $70 set aside for imnuts if he gets through with this and its up and running with EGL. Ill make it $100 if everything including LTE works. Would be better to donate to an amazing, hard working dev who's stuck with us all of this time than spend the money to buy the nexus. Verizon has taken enough of my money already anyways.


----------



## Mando83

ICS. Thanks for all you do imnuts.


----------



## chadness

Seeing as how the Charge was left out of Samsung's announced ICS offerings, I'd say ICS would be wonderful! Maybe one patch to address some outstanding Infinity issues, but definitely not critical.


----------



## lazarus0000

Having read all the previous posts, I have to say I've changed my opinion from my original thought. ICS kinda scares me - I don't like the new button configuration on the Nexus and I don't know how do-able it is on the Charge. That having been said, I have had no problems with the Infinity ROM work you've done and think it's darn near done. Most of the issues I've had with any ROM in the past have come from trying "one more thing" to speed it up or tweak it "just a little..." Seems fair (to me) to assume most of the issues from Infinity stem from this same problem - not leaving well enough alone. Not that I have issue with that - I want my pocket computer to be the fastest, bestest it can be and that means I break it occassionally. As long as I don't really brick it, it's a lesson learned.

So, in a long winded, roundabout way, I say go with ICS. I'm happy with Infinity and can stay with that indefinitely. I'd like to see ICS for this device, as, apparently, it also means the possibility of playing with more advanced kernels and other ROMs as well.

Imnuts, thank you for all your work. You are definitely involved in a labor of love and your talents are evident to all of us. I and we really appreciate it!


----------



## blakec432

I'm kinda like all the others, I would be happy with either, but it would be awesome to have true AOSP ICS on our charge!!!


----------



## j3oomerang

ICS. Thanks Imnuts.


----------



## kbucksot

Any ICS would be awesome dude. I am a big fan of Infinity and have been right behind you the whole way. But I think its time to move on.


----------



## jimcjulsonjr

Being so new to rooting and modding my phone, I have to say that the community of Charge owners has been seemingly awesome and super helpful!

Now that I've made everyones head nice and big....

I voted for ICS. I'm already running Infinity and it's way smooth. It's the way that my phone should have been when I bought it. Knowing what I know from reading forums and blogs, I am doubtful that we will ever see ICS any other way than through someones blood sweat and tears. So if you can get it going, I'm sure that an entire community of people will be forever thankful for that IMNUTS!

Keep the up the great work and know how appreciated you are.


----------



## fixxxer2012

you get a full working ice cream + lte and ill buy another charge. thats one of the reasons i left was becuase of no cm7 and lack of development. i sorta had a feeling most of the devs left for the gnexus.


----------



## tperricone

I got a $20 spot if you can get ICS running Imnuts! If it wasn't the damn holiday season I would make it more....


----------



## falcon4930

I'll pay 20 for the ICS ROM.


----------



## RobTheNext

I will definitely put in some cash for your work Imnuts! I just have to wait until after the first of the year to donate. To many dang expenses right now!


----------



## AshG

I just sold my Charge and picked up a GNex. Now that I have this phone, I want you guys to have ICS even more. I'll see what else I can do. The Charge was BUILT for ICS, no matter what those overlay-pushing marketeers at Samsung say.


----------



## Cruiserdude

AshG said:


> I just sold my Charge and picked up a GNex. Now that I have this phone, I want you guys to have ICS even more. I'll see what else I can do. The Charge was BUILT for ICS, no matter what those overlay-pushing marketeers at Samsung say.


Glad to see you're sticking around man, glad to see the tone of that article the other day about ICS, hopefully Samsung will actually read it. I'd love to get a stable and functional ICS build on here, either through Samsung or one of our awesome devs.


----------



## stueycaster

AshG said:


> I just sold my Charge and picked up a GNex. Now that I have this phone, I want you guys to have ICS even more. I'll see what else I can do. The Charge was BUILT for ICS, no matter what those overlay-pushing marketeers at Samsung say.


I've been thinking hard about getting a Nexus. But I'd rather keep using my Charge throughout my 2 year user cycle and get something that will come out then. I think the Charge is good enough if it just had decent software. I'm sure in another 13 months there will be awesome smart phones on the market that run smooth as silk.

Thanks for that AshG. Reading your post gave me a sigh of relief.


----------



## Birthofahero

stueycaster said:


> I've been thinking hard about getting a Nexus. But I'd rather keep using my Charge throughout my 2 year user cycle and get something that will come out then. I think the Charge is good enough if it just had decent software. I'm sure in another 13 months there will be awesome smart phones on the market that run smooth as silk.
> 
> Thanks for that AshG. Reading your post gave me a sigh of relief.


this is how I feel, why not use the Charge to its full potential then get the super crazy cool phones that will be out here in 13 months? Seems not only logical but thrifty.


----------



## trparky

If the Nexus is this great now, just imagine what kind of phones we're going to have in a year or so.


----------



## Bobaboo

I really miss having AOSP. Started with the G1 on day one, moved to the Droid X, now all I need is AOSP on the charge and I'm a happy boy







I'll throw in $15 bucks in as well for ICS on the Charge.


----------



## pkizzo36

Thanks for your continued development on the Charge imnuts!! I voted for ics but I love infinity as well.


----------



## DirgeExtinction

While Infinity is awesome, new endeavors are always welcome.


----------



## jimcjulsonjr

a2frankw said:


> Count me in!


You good sir, have yourself another match. I will be so bold as to say that if it happens by February 1st that I have a $50.00 donation for him. Here it is, in writing.

Why so generous you ask? Well, simply put, after purchasing the Galaxy Nexus for my lady, I'm blown away at how utterly amazing ICS is. Visually stunning, smooth and just downright sexaaay


----------



## ws6driver

jimcjulsonjr said:


> You good sir, have yourself another match. I will be so bold as to say that if it happens by February 1st that I have a $50.00 donation for him. Here it is, in writing.
> 
> Why so generous you ask? Well, simply put, after purchasing the Galaxy Nexus for my lady, I'm blown away at how utterly amazing ICS is. Visually stunning, smooth and just downright sexaaay


I will have a $50 bill digitally sent to him as well

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Rominucka

Hmm...I don't know now.
I just switched to Infinity cause the ICS theme & Launcher was causing me trouble and I gotta say TW4 seems a little more classy looking to me. 4.0 seems a little gaudy looking. So far I don't think there's a better theme/launcher better than TW4.
Hopefully we'll get an ICS version of TW4 like Samsung made for the GS2.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## Cruiserdude

Yes, when the GS2 gets the official update to ICS, it'll have a TW launcher. Manufacturers don't tend to want to change major UI elements in their stock roms even with a major OS update. They think of that as part of the product, and also worry that people will get confused if things look alot different. But at any rate, someone could theme it up for ICS if we ever get it. Its the actual functionality and under the hood changes in ICS that make the most difference, and of course the advantage of having ICS and more tweaked kernels. The launcher and basic look of everything is of relatively minor impact, as those of us who have made our phones look like ICS on the surface can attest to (doesn't make much difference, b/c its still Gingerbread).


----------



## Michael Ray

OK so I will put myself on the breaking limb here. Everyone was asked what they wanted with this poll. Money was donated, even though it was not asked for.

Where is a update?

It does not matter if it works or fail but when you have as many people backing you as this, then some sort of info would be good.

edit: I want to make it clear when I ask for a update its not a ROM update. Just where he is at and stands on the dev side.


----------



## RWNube

mshancock said:


> OK so I will put myself on the breaking limb here. Everyone was asked what they wanted with this poll. Money was donated, even though it was not asked for.
> 
> Where is a update?
> 
> It does not matter if it works or fail but when you have as many people backing you as this, then some sort of info would be good.
> 
> edit: I want to make it clear when I ask for a update its not a ROM update. Just where he is at and stands on the dev side.


I would be patient. I have looked at some threads about development and I largely gathered that's its very tedious and time consuming. I think we are lucky to have what we have already. Imnuts owes us nothing. Besides, it's the holidays- chill out.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## AshG

No asking for ETAs or updates, please. Otherwise I will have to link the multiple threads across multiple sites where such questions have run great devs away from phones because of constant harping. Next ETA/update request closes this thread.


----------



## kbucksot

My vote was cast for ics. The reason is this, infinity at this state is rocking it and one of the best roms I have put on the charge. Though long term, being able to port new and existing ics to the charge after your work will put us in a great spit for a couple of years.

One thing I hope with your ics is that the buttons on the screen are disabled because we would lose too much space from them. Everything else, perfect. Or just remap the physical buttons we already have.

That KS for ALP your hard work and will be testing for you as soon as it hits irc


----------



## glsteve

There wont be any buttons because the charge has physical buttons as imnuts said.


----------



## KarateExplosion6

jkbucksot said:


> There wont be any buttons because the charge has physical buttons as imnuts said.


Right. Ice Cream Sandwich is going to run on the Nexus S and Nexus S 4G, which both have buttons. It'll work the same way on the Charge that it does on those phones and other phones with menu buttons scheduled to get ICS updates (SGS2, SGS, etc.).


----------



## KarateExplosion6

Also, for everyone looking for an ETA--don't ask.

Here's the last I've heard (I've been trolling IRC regularly)... Samsung released kernel source and the kernel builds. Issue is, the kernel won't BOOT after building. Several devs have been attempting to contact Samsung to get assistance and it's been radio silence from Samsung (AFAIK).

Additionally, we still don't have a working RIL. So, even if we got a perfect port of ICS together, we wouldn't have 4G without a working RIL.

These are huge roadblocks. I know imnuts and others are trying to work this out. Be patient--the devs all want ICS on the Charge as badly as we do.


----------



## Michael Ray

I want to make sure everyone is on the same page with my post. I did not mean to step on any ones toes. I did not mean to piss any one off. Last I should have not used the "U" word.

I know the all the rules on the all the boards about asking "THAT" question. I should have used better wording and for that I am sorry.

I just think a simple pop in post with a "This shit is making my hair fall out" or "Man my hair is turning gray" would be nice.

I hope this clears up the reason for my earlier post.

Mike


----------



## fixxxer2012

mshancock said:


> OK so I will put myself on the breaking limb here. Everyone was asked what they wanted with this poll. Money was donated, even though it was not asked for.
> 
> Where is a update?
> 
> It does not matter if it works or fail but when you have as many people backing you as this, then some sort of info would be good.
> 
> edit: I want to make it clear when I ask for a update its not a ROM update. Just where he is at and stands on the dev side.


im going to go off on a limb and say it's not going to happen. most everyone went to a gnexus. without cm7 you ain't getting cm9.


----------



## imnuts

ETA is eventually, if ever. Where it stands is that the ROM compiles, but it doesn't boot, so there is no telling what is working and what isn't. I'm going to redo the kernel then to try and get it to at least partially boot so there is adb access. Until that can be fixed, nothing else can be done. I've also been trying to get the kernel source fixed up, but Samsung is not providing much of any help at all in doing so. If we could build kernels from source, it would likely make the issue of a non-booting kernel go away.

As to why there wasn't an update, I didn't have much to report. I spent a week of my vacation travelling for the holidays, and the other half cleaning up after getting back and just spending a couple days relaxing. I did have a few attempts at things, but needed some off time of not looking at init scripts and kernel configs/code, and it was nice just doing nothing for a few days. Now that I'm back at work and have a set schedule for my day, I'll probably spend some more time at trying to get things fixed again, but I'm hoping that the kernel can be fixed easily and work/testing begin.


----------



## imnuts

fixxxer2012 said:


> im going to go off on a limb and say it's not going to happen. most everyone went to a gnexus. without cm7 you ain't getting cm9.


Says who? Odds are, that getting CM9/AOSP ICS to work on the Charge is going to be significantly easier than getting CM7/AOSP GB. At least there are already several RIL items in the framework for ICS, where all of that would need added in for GB/CM7.


----------



## Money Mike

Thanks for the update. Hopefully you can figure that kernel out.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdunne

imnuts said:


> ETA is eventually, if ever. Where it stands is that the ROM compiles, but it doesn't boot, so there is no telling what is working and what isn't. I'm going to redo the kernel then to try and get it to at least partially boot so there is adb access. Until that can be fixed, nothing else can be done. I've also been trying to get the kernel source fixed up, but Samsung is not providing much of any help at all in doing so. If we could build kernels from source, it would likely make the issue of a non-booting kernel go away.
> 
> As to why there wasn't an update, I didn't have much to report. I spent a week of my vacation travelling for the holidays, and the other half cleaning up after getting back and just spending a couple days relaxing. I did have a few attempts at things, but needed some off time of not looking at init scripts and kernel configs/code, and it was nice just doing nothing for a few days. Now that I'm back at work and have a set schedule for my day, I'll probably spend some more time at trying to get things fixed again, but I'm hoping that the kernel can be fixed easily and work/testing begin.


Did you try hitting it? Scream at it :/

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birthofahero

Everything sounds hopeful. Thanks for the update.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## charge5150

@imnuts,

I saw that on your twitter. I'll take it that the "Samsung Open source PR" guy never got back to you after you told him the source kernel doesnt boot? What a bunch of A-holes. Thank you for all your work done with this phone. Did that Moto/Google merge every happen? if so my next phone will come from google/moto. I do not want to give sammy another penny even though I wanted the note phone. Game over Samsung!


----------



## Hekdog

Thanks for your hard work imnuts! I think we need to start a social media campaign to Samsung requesting they help with this kernel boot issue. Maybe if we all send something over there way they will get after it a little quicker... or not but its worth a shot anyway.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidBlaze

Thank you so much imnuts for working on ICS for the charge. It's ridiculous that the kernel source Samsung released doesn't even boot. I mean did they even test before releasing? Idiots.


----------



## stueycaster

I just sent $20 for all that you've done so far Imnuts. Take your time on ICS. Infinity is doing great.

After the way Samsung and Verizon have treated us Charge owners I'm probably going to another phone maker after my cycle is up in January 2013. I'm sure the Charge is all done in their eyes. Now they want to sell us a Nexus so all the work is being done there. We'll see what happens next year.


----------



## charlie_c

DroidBlaze said:


> Thank you so much imnuts for working on ICS for the charge. It's ridiculous that the kernel source Samsung released doesn't even boot. I mean did they even test before releasing? Idiots.


I think the issue is that Samsung removed portions of the kernel code that was proprietary.


----------



## ws6driver

imnuts said:


> ETA is eventually, if ever. Where it stands is that the ROM compiles, but it doesn't boot, so there is no telling what is working and what isn't. I'm going to redo the kernel then to try and get it to at least partially boot so there is adb access. Until that can be fixed, nothing else can be done. I've also been trying to get the kernel source fixed up, but Samsung is not providing much of any help at all in doing so. If we could build kernels from source, it would likely make the issue of a non-booting kernel go away.
> 
> As to why there wasn't an update, I didn't have much to report. I spent a week of my vacation travelling for the holidays, and the other half cleaning up after getting back and just spending a couple days relaxing. I did have a few attempts at things, but needed some off time of not looking at init scripts and kernel configs/code, and it was nice just doing nothing for a few days. Now that I'm back at work and have a set schedule for my day, I'll probably spend some more time at trying to get things fixed again, but I'm hoping that the kernel can be fixed easily and work/testing begin.


Does cyanogen not work at Samsung?


----------



## codelinx

i appreciate the work... I loaded infiity rom again because the rom had problems on my phone installing anything and not wiping the apps from the phone on reboots. I tried a clean install after CWM 5. I am really hopinh ICS is good, and the kernels and problems can be fixed with minimal stress. I wouldnt know where to start, but can you link us to where to begin to learn things about roms, building them, editing init.### scripts? I know some linux, but i am sure android has to be slightly if not significently different; i do not know enough right now to do things on my own, but i would like to learn how to theme, but havent found any resources in google, and i would really like to try my hand at theming.

PS like the guy a few postback i donated too at the potential of ICS and having one last great developer try and help us out.

FYI yeas i know this is off topic.


----------



## charlie_c

ws6driver said:


> Does cyanogen not work at Samsung?


I doubt he'd risk his job by leaking proprietary code without his employer's authorization.


----------



## ws6driver

charlie_c said:


> I doubt he'd risk his job by leaking proprietary code without his employer's authorization.


yea but someone has to like him lmao


----------



## Rominucka

Would anyone know the point in keeping this from the community?
Maybe they know the Charge really is that good and no one would wanna buy the Stratosphere or the Nexus if full development were possible.

I don't care what anyone says, the GNexus is not that good. All it has over the Charge is ICS and that big stupid screen. You're really splitting hairs when it comes to screen quality. If a screen is supposed to be that much better, the general public better be able to tell the difference immediately and it sure as hell shouldn't come down to personal preference (Plus vs Pentile). The Charge's screen is at the very least, as good. I prefer it over the GNexus.

I had some time to kill and was at a VZW store and put the Charge head to head with GNexus and Stratosphere and the Charge won on all fronts. I held 4G the whole time while the others couldn't even maintain a data connection at all.
Running Quad Benchmarks the Charge finished before the Nexus even got through the read/writes. The FPS on the Nexus were terrible while the Strat and Charge where tied. The Nexus finished only 300 points over the Charge followed by a slightly lower finish for the Strat.

The Stratosphere actually isn't so bad but I had to rerun the tests on both the Strat and Nexus on wifi caused they dropped data by the end.
The GNexus was also still laggy even with its update. 
Come on Samsung, I'm a big fan of the company but you gotta stop dicking us around and give us the crap we need to make the Charge indestructible.

So anyway, if anyone has a clue on why Samsung is holding out...I would like to know.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


----------



## Michael Ray

Monopoly? I think every company likes to be able to have just a little power over its customers/users. Something that only they can control.
Just a crazy guess because I really dont understand what they are gaining or what the reason is.


----------



## AshG

Let's keep the discussion to the original topic, ICS or InfinityROM. I'd rather not have to clean up a phone vs. phone thread.


----------



## andrewjt19

imnuts said:


> ETA is eventually, if ever. Where it stands is that the ROM compiles, but it doesn't boot, so there is no telling what is working and what isn't. I'm going to redo the kernel then to try and get it to at least partially boot so there is adb access. Until that can be fixed, nothing else can be done. I've also been trying to get the kernel source fixed up, but Samsung is not providing much of any help at all in doing so. If we could build kernels from source, it would likely make the issue of a non-booting kernel go away. As to why there wasn't an update, I didn't have much to report. I spent a week of my vacation travelling for the holidays, and the other half cleaning up after getting back and just spending a couple days relaxing. I did have a few attempts at things, but needed some off time of not looking at init scripts and kernel configs/code, and it was nice just doing nothing for a few days. Now that I'm back at work and have a set schedule for my day, I'll probably spend some more time at trying to get things fixed again, but I'm hoping that the kernel can be fixed easily and work/testing begin.


 Thanks for sticking with it, imnuts. Hopefully a ray of sunshine will come through somehow and tie this all down for ICS. Thanks so much..


----------



## JimmyInTheROC

Rominucka said:


> Would anyone know the point in keeping this from the community?
> Maybe they know the Charge really is that good and no one would wanna buy the Stratosphere or the Nexus if full development were possible.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, the GNexus is not that good. All it has over the Charge is ICS and that big stupid screen. You're really splitting hairs when it comes to screen quality. If a screen is supposed to be that much better, the general public better be able to tell the difference immediately and it sure as hell shouldn't come down to personal preference (Plus vs Pentile). The Charge's screen is at the very least, as good. I prefer it over the GNexus.
> 
> I had some time to kill and was at a VZW store and put the Charge head to head with GNexus and Stratosphere and the Charge won on all fronts. I held 4G the whole time while the others couldn't even maintain a data connection at all.
> Running Quad Benchmarks the Charge finished before the Nexus even got through the read/writes. The FPS on the Nexus were terrible while the Strat and Charge where tied. The Nexus finished only 300 points over the Charge followed by a slightly lower finish for the Strat.
> 
> The Stratosphere actually isn't so bad but I had to rerun the tests on both the Strat and Nexus on wifi caused they dropped data by the end.
> The GNexus was also still laggy even with its update.
> Come on Samsung, I'm a big fan of the company but you gotta stop dicking us around and give us the crap we need to make the Charge indestructible.
> 
> So anyway, if anyone has a clue on why Samsung is holding out...I would like to know.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge 4G-LTE


Its a matter of cost, plain and simple. No conspiracy or ill motives, just money. It would be expensive for Samsung to update the software on these phones, and even if they did there's no sign that the carriers even want them to. And know that Samsung CANNOT release updates to these phones without consent from the appropriate carrier. The Charge is a Verizon product, manufactured by Samsung. If Verizon doesn't want to take the risk or incur the costs (and they are both significant), its not going to happen.


----------



## kbucksot

ICS

And as far as phones go, what happened to it being a phone? Almost every new phone that i have owned has lacked in that department. Not saying that I don't use mine to tinker with and customize, Lord knows I do, but what happened to great call quality both incoming and outgoing?


----------



## sircrazy

With the kernel, I dont think it's so much as there are parts missing from the source. The parts are missing from the config. Without a proper config, it doesnt matter what you try, it would be complete trial and error. And you can't just select everything because many things conflict with each other. You need just the right amount of this and just the right amount of that. The trouble is, Sammy won't even send us or at least me, a proper config file upon request.


----------



## slane

JimmyInTheROC said:


> Its a matter of cost, plain and simple. No conspiracy or ill motives, just money. It would be expensive for Samsung to update the software on these phones, and even if they did there's no sign that the carriers even want them to. And know that Samsung CANNOT release updates to these phones without consent from the appropriate carrier. The Charge is a Verizon product, manufactured by Samsung. If Verizon doesn't want to take the risk or incur the costs (and they are both significant), its not going to happen.


I think we all understand this, but the point is that Samsung signed on with the Android Update Alliance or however its called, to update all phones to the most recent OS for 18 months. Now we're all realistic and know that they're not going to do that, and we're not asking for that to happen. We are just asking for them to release files or assist our developers with fixing a few small things. This is certainly not a financial burden to Samsung. And since it's not an official release, it would have nothing to do with Verizon.


----------



## hiien

Great news from @_jt1134_! A working build! http://pic.twitter.com/imJfRRSK


----------



## glsteve

hiien said:


> Great news from @_jt1134_! A working build! http://pic.twitter.com/imJfRRSK


I just saw that myself i wonder whats working.


----------



## Money Mike

That is very good news. One big step closer to some charged ics.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt1134

glsteve said:


> I just saw that myself i wonder whats working.


Heh, not much. Just getting it to boot with working graphics took long enough









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stueycaster

jt1134 said:


> Heh, not much. Just getting it to boot with working graphics took long enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Maybe you and Imnuts could put your heads together and get it working.


----------



## glsteve

jt1134 said:


> Heh, not much. Just getting it to boot with working graphics took long enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Well still better than nothing.


----------



## glsteve

stueycaster said:


> Maybe you and Imnuts could put your heads together and get it working.


 I think they are.


----------



## stueycaster

stueycaster said:


> I think they are.


That's good news.


----------



## adm746

fingers crossed that the toro RIL can be ported to the charge....


----------



## blakec432

adm746 said:


> fingers crossed that the toro RIL can be ported to the charge....


+1 lol


----------



## neyenlives

whats a toro?


----------



## adm746

neyenlives said:


> whats a toro?


While the Gnexuses indigenous to the crap airwaves of At&t will settle for any old "maguro" the more advanced verizon variety will only consume the blue fin species: "toro"

lol


----------



## Cruiserdude

Go away for a week or so and come back to find this great news! Glad to see how much progress has been made, sure it may not seem like much and there's definitely a long way to go, but the first steps have been taken. A booting build with working graphics is a HUGE deal imho, and its certainly motivating to jt and nutz to have something actually work. I too hope that the LTE GNex RIL can be ported, though hopefully we can still use Charge radios, since they are clearly better at this point. Unfortunately I won't be able to go without working data or 4G, so ICS won't be fully realized for me or many others until all that is working. Again, it seems that its much more likely than with GB, and I thank our motivated devs for their hard work!

I echo many others' sentiments that the Nexus does not feel much better than the Charge in any way other than ICS, and while I recognize it as superior hardware and am certainly not here to bash a great phone, I'd love to see how the Charge performs with the same software. I'm pretty excited, as having ICS on the Charge would satisfy me for quite some time, likely until there were much better options than the Nexus. Thanks again guys!


----------



## MrMakeIt

To the Devs -- where can I direct my donations for the ICS development?


----------



## king nothing

Great news, thanks jt1134 and imnuts!

I think at this point I'll sit back and see if they can work their magic, id imagine it will be no easy task getting the ril and rest of the port working


----------



## glsteve

jt just posted this on his twitter Found the *correct* way to fix the EP4 kernel source http://pastebin.com/sSaRQtkh ; JESUS CHRIST Samsung....


----------



## DroidBlaze

glsteve said:


> jt just posted this on his twitter Found the *correct* way to fix the EP4 kernel source http://pastebin.com/sSaRQtkh ; JESUS CHRIST Samsung....


This is great effin news! Hopefully we can get some source built kernels for EP4D roms while we wait for a usable ICS rom for the Charge







. A PBJ kernel based off of EP4D source would be pretty sweet.


----------



## jt1134

http://pastebin.com/fUeAkb6G


----------



## k186

you are a god amongst charge owners hehehe...


----------



## stueycaster

I knew you guys could do it. Way to go!!!

I expected it to take a few more weeks.







Here's to AlphaBeefaroni !!!!


----------



## Mrbigdreams

Congrats this is truly amazing! beautiful, just one thing... i have no service :/ idk what to do..


----------



## stueycaster

Mrbigdreams said:


> Congrats this is truly amazing! beautiful, just one thing... i have no service :/ idk what to do..


I don't think it's ready yet. This is just a preliminary build.


----------



## Mrbigdreams

stueycaster said:


> I don't think it's ready yet. This is just a preliminary build.


oh then that makes much more since haha thank you


----------



## Birthofahero

jt1134 said:


> http://pastebin.com/fUeAkb6G


Oh my god. Thank you. You are as right up there with Larry David in my book. 
Tweakstocked


----------



## stueycaster

Mrbigdreams said:


> oh then that makes much more since haha thank you


If I had a second phone I'd already be checking it out. But my Charge is my only phone. Guess I'll just have to wait. No biggy.


----------



## Mrbigdreams

stueycaster said:


> If I had a second phone I'd already be checking it out. But my Charge is my only phone. Guess I'll just have to wait. No biggy.


yea i tried to check it out, and everything ran beutifully, i just didnt have any service, so i just went back to tweak stock and im going to wait for a completion or fix. but im definitely donating i know this has taken a lot of hard work


----------



## stueycaster

Mrbigdreams said:


> yea i tried to check it out, and everything ran beutifully, i just didnt have any service, so i just went back to tweak stock and im going to wait for a completion or fix. but im definitely donating i know this has taken a lot of hard work


Yeah I've already donated to both of them. It's bound to take a lot more.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## buddyfunlove

I have a tbolt I also use...will give this a shot on the charge and play with it for a bit. Very cool developments.

***tappin from sumfin***


----------



## MrMakeIt

From my short time running ICS, I can say it works GREAT (minus the radios and camera not working). Donation coming later


----------



## kbucksot

Tested everything and ran beautifully that didn't require service. Donation inc


----------



## timedroid

glsteve said:


> jt just posted this on his twitter Found the *correct* way to fix the EP4 kernel source http://pastebin.com/sSaRQtkh ; JESUS CHRIST Samsung....


Shoot, I noticed that the version magic didn't match when trying to build modules. I didn't know if that's something people would check for.
I've noticed some other problems if you have the kernel in a git repo. It looks like Samsung enabled the config option to add the git checkin ID to the kernel version. If you disable that, it adds a '+'.


----------



## g.davis17

Its running amazing, minus the obvious. Can't wait till I can use it daily.


----------



## dxblade

This is so freaking awesome only bug i found was the camera and of course no service. everything else is perfect. I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!

Edit: youtube video online or app also not working or reboot into recovery. Still this is so awesome just waiting for the radios


----------



## MrMakeIt

Donations sent. Will donate more when A) I can afford to and







Working radios 

Great jobs devs!








Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## g.davis17

Just sent my donation, more when the radio works.


----------



## Mrbigdreams

has anyone flashed imnuts 0108 rom from twitter? im having trouble in cwm and im on tweakstock


----------



## glsteve

its not a rom its a kernal


----------



## Mrbigdreams

oh alright, should i flash this over tweakstock kernel?


----------



## dwitherell

Mrbigdreams said:


> oh alright, should i flash this over tweakstock kernel?


Well "should" might not be the right word for it but I sure as hell did


----------



## trparky

Wait... did JT finally get the EP4D kernel source to compile? Does it work?

If you have gotten the source code compiled to a working kernel then you're a freaking rockstar! As soon as it's stable, you have the crap stripped out of it, and you have swap support added in... there will be money that will be sent to you!

Just keep RFS in it for those of us who don't want to run EXT4. Kind of like a Voodoo and a non-Voodoo kernel.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## trparky

Don't get me wrong, it'll be nice as all hell to have Ice Cream Sandwich on this phone. But until the ROM is built, including support for the camera and the radios, it's been tested and debugged, it would be nice to have something to tide us people who are still going to be running Gingerbread.

So I'm sure I'm not alone in stating that we would like to see a good lean and mean EP4D-based kernel until the ICS ROM is fully working.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt1134

trparky said:


> Wait... did JT finally get the EP4D kernel source to compile? Does it work?
> 
> If you have gotten the source code compiled to a working kernel then you're a freaking rockstar! As soon as it's stable, you have the crap stripped out of it, and you have swap support added in... there will be money that will be sent to you!
> 
> Just keep RFS in it for those of us who don't want to run EXT4. Kind of like a Voodoo and a non-Voodoo kernel.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Yes, I fixed the kernel source yesterday. Imnuts posted a source built kernel on twitter.

I'm not doing any work on standalone kernels, but rather fixing it to play nicely with ics.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rll6fd

jt, you and imnuts are amazing! I have been watching the development of this rom and the possibility of ics on this phone for weeks now and I can honestly say it is incredible the amount of work you are both doing! Kudos and keep up the good work guys


----------



## kbucksot

I have donated before and will be donating to imnuts and jt once they get it up and running.


----------



## king nothing

Great news over the past few days, quick question.

Seems like the RIL is the biggest obstacle at this point as most people will only use ICS with service and 4G. Do we need to get this from Samsung, or is there another way?


----------



## glsteve

king nothing said:


> Great news over the past few days, quick question.
> 
> Seems like the RIL is the biggest obstacle at this point as most people will only use ICS with service and 4G. Do we need to get this from Samsung, or is there another way?


 People are working on it be patient.


----------



## Birthofahero

glsteve said:


> People are working on it be patient.


I think it was more of a curious question. And to answer it, it is possible to obtain a working ril but will take a lot of dedicated work and beer. Samsung could release it but that is unlikely.
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## nowens

Just thought I'd drop in and say that Imnuts 1/08 kernel is amazing... superb battery life, and voodoo sound!


----------



## king nothing

Birthofahero said:


> I think it was more of a curious question. And to answer it, it is possible to obtain a working ril but will take a lot of dedicated work and beer. Samsung could release it but that is unlikely.
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Yep I was just curious, wanted to know if there was any use spamming Samsung about it


----------



## andycharge

nowens said:


> Just thought I'd drop in and say that Imnuts 1/08 kernel is amazing... superb battery life, and voodoo sound!


+1


----------



## glsteve

king nothing said:


> Yep I was just curious, wanted to know if there was any use spamming Samsung about it


 Okay sorry bout that.


----------



## timedroid

king nothing said:


> Yep I was just curious, wanted to know if there was any use spamming Samsung about it


There would likely need to be many meetings, many managers, and many lawyers before it would even be possible to release the source. Ignoring your phone calls/emails is much easier.


----------



## crazycarl00

After installing the alpha ics and living the hell out of it, I'm going with ics.

Thank you for all you have done regardless.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bl00tdi

nowens said:


> Just thought I'd drop in and say that Imnuts 1/08 kernel is amazing... superb battery life, and voodoo sound!


Agreed loving it so far. Also, bfq and vr I/O schedulers are included as choices as well. Looking forward to both the dev if this kernel and the ICS rom!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcparry

I say Ice Cream Sandwich because to be honest Infinity ROM (12-2011) is VERY slow and laggy on my Charge. I've found thus far that DarkCharge was much quicker, without tweaks. Ah well, it is pretty!
ICS!
Thanks


----------



## glennsardone

Definitely ICS. Seems no-one can get the Radio to work so far


----------



## stueycaster

wcparry said:


> I say Ice Cream Sandwich because to be honest Infinity ROM (12-2011) is VERY slow and laggy on my Charge. I've found thus far that DarkCharge was much quicker, without tweaks. Ah well, it is pretty!
> ICS!
> Thanks


Here's the best rom to use on the charge. Read through these threads. The phone can be made fast like crazy.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13005-ep4dromcwmodintweakstock-v11-updated-1612/

http://rootzwiki.com...tta-jelly-time/

Hopefully they will get the ICS radios to work but til then this works extremely well. I'll be OK with using this til I can get a new phone next year, in case they can't make ICS work.


----------



## scarygood536

wcparry said:


> I say Ice Cream Sandwich because to be honest Infinity ROM (12-2011) is VERY slow and laggy on my Charge. I've found thus far that DarkCharge was much quicker, without tweaks. Ah well, it is pretty!
> ICS!
> Thanks


Half the reason it was slow and laggy was because of the kernel. I believe we used a hacked ep4d kernel. With Imnuts' new kernel I haven't have a problem with the rom. I even didn't get 1 random hard reset.


----------



## glennsardone

ICS all the way


----------



## Bensaved

Just started using newest infinity with newest pbj, absolutely love it. But I'd love to play with some ICS even more. I know radios are hard, but if it's close to usable, I'd love to play around with it.


----------



## Chocu1a

ICS all the way.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sep33

Any word on ICS

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## dSlice

Sep33 said:


> Any word on ICS
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki

Ditto... Any update?


----------



## landshark

Sep33 said:


> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki
> 
> Ditto... Any update?


Don't necessarily want to speak for imnuts or anyone else working on ICS, but I'm pretty sure the word on ICS is going to be the same it has been for a while now. Still need to get the RIL working. ROM isn't doing anyone much good if you can't make/receive calls or send/receive data. I've been too busy with work lately to spend much time in IRC to see any mention of progress on the RIL, but that was the last status I knew.


----------



## ddunaway2012

ok so i'm just gonna ask this because i am a newb. Why is the charge giving the dev's so much more trouble than the fascinate did when they are so close to being the same phone i mean sch-i500----510 doesn't seem like there'd be much difference other than the obvious 4G?


----------



## DesertRatBiggs

ddunaway2012 said:


> ok so i'm just gonna ask this because i am a newb. Why is the charge giving the dev's so much more trouble than the fascinate did when they are so close to being the same phone i mean sch-i500----510 doesn't seem like there'd be much difference other than the obvious 4G?


That's exactly the problem to my understanding. And im not quite sure of the inner workings to explain it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fryguy101

DesertRatBiggs said:


> That's exactly the problem to my understanding. And im not quite sure of the inner workings to explain it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Basically, the Charge has a CDMA2000 3G radio internally, just like the Fascinate, but it also has an entirely separate chip for the LTE, and both of these have to be dealt with by the RIL to maintain the radio connection (Make phone calls and send data over the cellular network). Having to deal with two chips at the same time drastically increases the complexity, and so getting it working without being able to look at the stock RIL from Samsung is problematic.


----------



## stueycaster

I like the Tweakstock rom with the PB&J kernel so much I don't care if they ever get ICS running on the Charge. With all the trouble they are having I don't expect it to run good til they have tried quite a few different versions.

Samsung isn't going to give us ICS because they want us to buy a Nexus. I have almost a year to wait til I get a new phone. My Charge is ok til then. They don't have a phone out now that I'd spend that kind of money to replace it with before the time comes. In a year they will probably have something out that is worthwhile.


----------



## JihadSquad

stueycaster said:


> Samsung isn't going to give us ICS because they want us to buy a Nexus.


Actually they said that the original galaxy s (and i guess the "galaxy s 1.5" phones like Charge and Infuse) phones aren't getting ICS because there isn't enough RAM for it AFTER they add touchwiz.


----------



## stueycaster

JihadSquad said:


> Actually they said that the original galaxy s (and i guess the "galaxy s 1.5" phones like Charge and Infuse) phones aren't getting ICS because there isn't enough RAM for it AFTER they add touchwiz.


The Charge doesn't have enough ram to run any stock rom with all the bloatware. The only way it has enough is if you're running a really stripped down rom like Tweakstock. With stock Froyo my phone used to have only about 40 MB left and 50 or 60 if I cleared memory. Now I have between 80 to 120 MB left all the time.

I've never used stock Gingerbread but it was one of the steps I used to install Tweakstock. I looked to see how much bloat it had and I was appalled. Verizon and Samsung really like to load a phone up with garbage.

Then you add Touchwiz and the RFS file system and you have a phone that's slow as molasses. They say Gingerbread does OK with RFS but it feels faster with Ext4. I use GoLauncher Ex. I don't really know if it's faster than Touchwiz because I stopped using TW very soon after I got my Charge and I've never used it since.


----------



## CraigL

stueycaster said:


> The Charge doesn't have enough ram to run any stock rom with all the bloatware. The only way it has enough is if you're running a really stripped down rom like Tweakstock. With stock Froyo my phone used to have only about 40 MB left and 50 or 60 if I cleared memory. Now I have between 80 to 120 MB left all the time.


One thing to keep in mind is that the ram on your Android phone is not used the same as on a Windows based pc. Unused ram is wasted ram, and running correctly having little free ram is no issue. 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## stueycaster

CraigL said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that the ram on your Android phone is not used the same as on a Windows based pc. Unused ram is wasted ram, and running correctly having little free ram is no issue.
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Well yeah, that's what they say. But having more unused ram means there are less background apps running doesn't it? I know my phone is way less laggy than it was on stock Froyo with far less force closures. I think it's running very well.

Maybe it would run better on ICS. But if They updated us to it and gave us a lot of bloat ware do you think it would be a big improvement? Of course Samsung and Verizon aren't going to do that for us. That's pretty much a given. But when the developers here eventually get ICS running for the Charge It's likely to give the early adopters problems for a while.

All I'm really trying to say is I don't care how long it takes to get ICS going because I have a very good rom on my phone now.


----------



## CraigL

stueycaster said:


> Well yeah, that's what they say. But having more unused ram means there are less background apps running doesn't it? I know my phone is way less laggy than it was on stock Froyo with far less force closures. I think it's running very well.
> 
> Maybe it would run better on ICS. But if They updated us to it and gave us a lot of bloat ware do you think it would be a big improvement? Of course Samsung and Verizon aren't going to do that for us. That's pretty much a given. But when the developers here eventually get ICS running for the Charge It's likely to give the early adopters problems for a while.
> 
> All I'm really trying to say is I don't care how long it takes to get ICS going because I have a very good rom on my phone now.


An app loaded into memory isn't necessarily running. Android will keep apps in the memory until the extra space is needed.

And of course early adopters will have issues, it is inevitable. But ICS is the latest and greatest and people will give it a shot anyways.

Do I need ICS? Not rally, but am I excited to try it? Hell yes! I think in general it is more about wanting somethings new year not so much needing they extra improvement.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978

CraigL said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that the ram on your Android phone is not used the same as on a Windows based pc. Unused ram is wasted ram, and running correctly having little free ram is no issue.
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


True in theory, but would you rather have that space being filled by bloatware that insists on autostarting, or by things you actually use?

Also, in practice, I've found that having 60-70MB of free memory makes everything more responsive. The less you have free, the more the LMK and the garbage collector have to invoke themselves when you run something new just to make room for the new app. Having the extra free RAM means the app can go ahead and start, and that can happen in the background afterward, rather than forcing you to wait for it to free before the app can run.


----------



## shrike1978

Also, one more point. Your statement that "unused RAM is wasted RAM" is true, but it is untrue that "free" memory is unused, and that also has to do with the differences in Windows and Linux.

This one is easy to prove yourself. Run Terminal Emulator, run "su", and accept the Superuser popup if you get it. Long hold your home key, run Task Manager, and check your ram page. Note your free RAM in KB ( (total - used)*1024 ), and your used RAM in KB ( used*1024 ). Right now, that is 63488KB free and 320512KB used for me. Go back to Terminal Emulator and type "cat /proc/meminfo" and check the output. Your MemFree line will be drastically lower than your free memory reported by task manager applictaions. Mine is 3324KB. Add together your Active, Inactive, and Unevictable. These should equal something close (within a few thousand KB) of what your used memory read in Task Manager.

So where is this memory? Check the Cached line. Most of it should be there. In fact, adding Cached to Memfree should get you very close to your free memory number from Task Manager. My Cached line is currently 58840KB. Cached is allocatable memory, so it shows up in most apps as free, but it is not unused. It is a disk cache where recently used disk reads are stored for quick retrieval. So "free" memory isn't actually "unused." It's being used by the system to store the disk cache, and the size of it can grow or shrink based on the needs of apps to have access to memory.

Bottom line is that this is a balancing act. Don't be afraid to let some memory be "free" because you can rest easy knowing it isn't unused. At the same time, I think it's ridiculous to have 100-150MB or more free because that's just wasteful and detrimental to multitasking. I find 60-70MB works just fine and gets rid of most of the interface lag while still allowing multitasking to happen effectively.


----------



## Bassaholic333

So my question is... are there any developers still trying to crack the RIL?


----------



## landshark

Bassaholic333 said:


> So my question is... are there any developers still trying to crack the RIL?


I believe so. Just not full time as they are also working on other projects and other phones.


----------



## kkeller87

I think that ics would be the way to go. Gb is probably as far as it will ever be.

I was running ics on a fascinate, ill say it was really hard to give it up.


----------



## buhohitr

ICS, no debate here. We need to move forward into the future.


----------

